# Phil Jackson: Free agency, not draft, is priority



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> LOS ANGELES -- By virtue of what he called a "project gone awry," New York Knicks president Phil Jackson has spent more of this season scouting college players that could help them in the future, rather than cleaning up the team's present.
> 
> But while scouting is a huge part of his new job, it's not how he plans on rebuilding the franchise.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nba/sto...icks-targets-free-agency-not-draft-rebuilding


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Not sure where exactly this would get them, but...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/615615231952338944


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Salary dump first then Talk to LeBron and Wade!

Play small ball like Warriors.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Knicks and Lakers need to open the big mouth and hope the big fish will jump in.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Knicks to meet Aldridge and Jordan.

Jordan don't want to become 3rd option, Clippers need to solve this problem first.

http://espn.go.com/blog/new-york/kn...es-knicks-to-meet-with-aldridge-jordan-in-l-a


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/616240532256370688


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Kevin Seraphin for $2.8M isn't bad.

http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/8/4/8859905/kevin-seraphin-agrees-sign-knicks-free-agency


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/629033526290087936


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Glad that Thanasis is getting a shot in the league. He's potentially interesting as a defensive roleplayer and that family in general is likable.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

RollWithEm said:


> Kevin Seraphin for $2.8M isn't bad.
> 
> http://www.sbnation.com/nba/2015/8/4/8859905/kevin-seraphin-agrees-sign-knicks-free-agency


I like Seraphin. I view him as a quality backup.


----------

